# Do I need to update my BLD tutorial?



## Noahaha (May 13, 2015)

People who learned from my tutorial, what was it like? 

Was anything real bad?


----------



## cashis (May 13, 2015)

I think one thing you could do at the end is give examples and a quick description of other methods.
I think maybe your tutorial is a bit outdated, but it still serves the purpose well.


----------



## Phinagin (May 13, 2015)

I really liked your tutorials, but I honest
Y found M2 edges very difficult to do, especially the edges on M slice, cannot even do the, with eyes open. I have the list of algs for the M slice edges, but I found it hard to know which one to use where. Maybe asking new video going more in-depth wouldn't be a shame. Besides that I loved your tutorials, primarily the introduction with the playing card analogy.


----------



## adimare (May 13, 2015)

I learned BLD very recently using your tutorials and found them quite complete. Don't think they're outdated.

By the way, I tried to get a hold of you via PMs here and youtube messages asking permission to use your 3-style corner algs for scrambld.cubing.net but never heard back from you. I hope you don't mind me using them, if you do plz let me know.


----------



## Meneghetti (May 13, 2015)

I learned a lot from your 3-style tutorials! I don't think they are outdated...
I would really like to hear some MBLD tips from you tho. Something like Ollie did for Cubing World last year.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 13, 2015)

Yeah M2 was a little hard. The algs were hard to remember for the special cases, and I had to refer to text tutorials to learn OP edges.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 13, 2015)

This is probably my own stupidity, but I still have no idea how to deal with M-slice edges in M2.


----------



## h2f (May 13, 2015)

For me it wasn't any problem to learn algs for "M" cases and to understand how to deal with them. I think you can make a tutorial for advanced M2 - I've seen it or read about it somewhere else.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 13, 2015)

I think a video on how to progress would be a good addition, but there isn't anything that I'd say needs updating at the moment. A new video with things like pure edge flips and corner twists, alternate ways to memorise those rather than using two extra letters, and perhaps some advanced M2, plus anything else you think of along the same lines would make a great follow up.


----------



## Hssandwich (May 13, 2015)

Maybe give a description of other methods, also maybe do a tutorial on OP edges, since they are WAY easier learn.


----------



## SpicyOranges (May 13, 2015)

I personally understood both the 3 and 4 BLD ones fine, they were great.


----------



## Tao Yu (May 13, 2015)

Disclaimer: I have not watched your tutorials.

I think* U' r U' r' U M2 U' r U r' U* is a nicer parity alg (Found by Robert Yau). Bit longer though, I admit.

I think an advanced M2 tutorial would be a good idea. I feel that the natural progression for your viewers should be normal M2->advanced M2-> 3-style, so an advanced M2 tutorial would really complete your tutorial series.

off topic: Does anyone else think "Advanced M2" is poorly named? I think it's easier than normal M2 in a way. Makes dealing with M slice targets simpler a lot of the time. I think an M2 tutorial that teaches advanced M2 from the start might not be a bad idea.


----------



## tseitsei (May 13, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Does anyone else think "Advanced M2" is poorly named? I think it's easier than normal M2 in a way. Makes dealing with M slice targets simpler a lot of the time. I think an M2 tutorial that teaches advanced M2 from the start might not be a bad idea.



I agree with this. When I learned M2 I almost instantly started thinking "why would I need these algs for M-slice targets when 1 or 2 setup moves could make everything much easier". And I have also taught at least 2 people to do BLD with advanced M2 from the start (more offtopic: one of my friends actually started solving BLD directly with comms only  )


----------

